# Looking to upgrade my camera



## S.Denise (Sep 14, 2013)

Good morning, I am new to this site and I am looking forward to talking with you.  I am a novice at taking pictures.  However, it is something I love to do.  I am looking to purchase a new camera that will give clear crisp pictures and I would like to have lens options as well. I have been looking a the Canon T3i and the D60.  As a novice trying to do some new and different things with photography what type of camera would you suggest.  It does not have to be one of the two I mentioned above.  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much


----------



## Dao (Sep 14, 2013)

Just between Canon EOS 60D and T3i, I will pick the 60D just simply based on the buttons control top display screen.  And the price of the 60D is not bad now since the introduction of 70D.

Try them out in person at a local store.


----------



## S.Denise (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you DAO.


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 14, 2013)

S.Denise said:


> Good morning, I am new to this site and I am looking forward to talking with you.  I am a novice at taking pictures.  However, it is something I love to do.  I am looking to purchase a new camera that will give clear crisp pictures and I would like to have lens options as well. I have been looking a the Canon T3i and the D60.  As a novice trying to do some new and different things with photography what type of camera would you suggest.  It does not have to be one of the two I mentioned above.  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much



What's your current camera?

What type of images do you tend to shoot?

Do you ever do video?


----------



## goodguy (Sep 14, 2013)

Get the 70D, T3i and 60D have same sensor and same image quality and low light performance.
The sensor on these cameras is pretty old and the one on the 70D is far superior to it.


----------



## S.Denise (Sep 19, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> S.Denise said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, I am new to this site and I am looking forward to talking with you. I am a novice at taking pictures. However, it is something I love to do. I am looking to purchase a new camera that will give clear crisp pictures and I would like to have lens options as well. I have been looking a the Canon T3i and the D60. As a novice trying to do some new and different things with photography what type of camera would you suggest. It does not have to be one of the two I mentioned above. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.
> ...



Hi Tim, I currently have the Kodak Z819 and a canon cyber shot. I will be shooting images of people mostly at different types of events. Some outside shots. And I do video from time to time.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2013)

Not much improvement in the still image quality from the 70D to the 60D. In fact, the Canon APS-C range from 2009 until 2013 has used the same 18-megapixel APS-C sensor premiered in the Canon 7D, back in 2009. In the Mike The Maven "Epic Shootout" comparing the Canon 70D versus the Nikon D7100, the Canon's video moire is HORRIBLE; the in0-camera HDr rendering of the Canon is slower, and has more errors, and the dynamic range advantage of the Nikon, about two full f/stops worth of added range, is clearly evident in the sunset test. If you want a good-performing, APS-C sensor camera, you might consider a Nikon or a Pentax or a Sony offering.






As I said, Canon's been using the SAME, 18-MP sensor in ALL of its APS-C models introduced since 2009, so the T3i and 60D have almost identical image performance.




The new 70D has added two million photosites, for continuous autofocus while shooting video, and it DOES also improve autofocus performance in still shooting too, as you can see in the video link above. I think watching the "Epic Shootout" video will be worth the time..it's a half hour, but it shows a lot of stuff, very understandably, and might be helpful. I think any decent,newer d-slr is going to be a BIG step-up in image quality from what you have now. Whatever you buy, you'll probably really be impressed by.


----------



## iolair (Sep 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Not much improvement in the still image quality from the 70D to the 60D. In fact, the Canon APS-C range from 2009 until 2013 has used the same 18-megapixel APS-C sensor premiered in the Canon 7D, back in 2009.


The 70D uses a new 20 megapixel sensor (and, of course, over 10MP, any further increase in sensor resolution is irrelevant for most users).



> In the Mike The Maven "Epic Shootout" comparing the Canon 70D versus the Nikon D7100, the Canon's video moire is HORRIBLE; the in0-camera HDr rendering of the Canon is slower, and has more errors, and the dynamic range advantage of the Nikon, about two full f/stops worth of added range, is clearly evident in the sunset test.


Although I suspect for most users this has no advantage to everyday images that are correctly exposed out of camera (and personally, I've never felt any need for in-camera HDR - what little HDR I do, I do in post).



> If you want a good-performing, APS-C sensor camera, you might consider a Nikon or a Pentax or a Sony offering.


Pentax offer no upgrade route to full-frame (though do produce great crop-sensor cameras).
Nikon have IMHO an inferior user interface - Canon is much more user-friendly.
Sony and Pentax have a much poorer choice of lenses.
Nikon arguably have better sensors, the tests certainly show several advantages, but there is more to a camera and choice of camera system than the sensor.



> As I said, Canon's been using the SAME, 18-MP sensor in ALL of its APS-C models introduced since 2009, so the T3i and 60D have almost identical image performance.


Again, the 70D has an all-new sensor at 20MP.




> The new 70D has added two million photosites, for continuous autofocus while shooting video, and it DOES also improve autofocus performance in still shooting too


The 70D has every pixel doubled to improve autofocus in video and shooting in live mode.  That's TWENTY million added photosites.



> I think any decent,newer d-slr is going to be a BIG step-up in image quality from what you have now. Whatever you buy, you'll probably really be impressed by.


Have to agree with this - it's hard to make a bad choice when stepping up from a non-DSLR/CSC/Advanced compact.  However, you should also invest (time, at least) in learning how to use it well.


Original Poster - unfortunately the good old Canon/Nikon holy war gets stirred up from time to time.  Either system is extremely capable (as are Sony and Pentax).  There's something to be said for trying the cameras you're considering in a camera shop and seeing which one 'feels' right to you.


----------



## lurry (Oct 6, 2013)

Go for the 70D, pretty good


----------



## tecboy (Oct 8, 2013)

I started out with T3i as a beginner, and I shoot tons of photos without an issue l until someone jacked it up.  That is another story from another thread.  If you want to save money, and you are a beginner then go for T3i.  That is the reason I bought it in the first place, because I didn't know anything about dslr and cost less then highend dslr.  It has quick buttons to change WB, AF, picture styles, and drive mode setting.  These are easy to use and less hassle to look for in the menu.  It also has quick dial mode if you want to switch scene instantly.  If you have some experiences then you might want to go for something higher, but it is up to you.  As for small frame sensor, you can still take good quality photos.  In low light condition, I alway use flash and tripod to shoot good quality photos.  Of course 5D Mark iii is best for low light shooting or shooting high quality photos in any situation.  I'm not a wedding or sport photographer, so I don't care if anyone has 5D Mark 3.  I recently upgraded to 70D, and it is a whole new experience for me.  A lot of new settings and 19 AF points.  It takes me a while to get use to.  As someone said before, it has a LCD panel for a quick glance for the aperture, iso, shutter setting, etc..  You probably don't need it for a beginner.  If you have the money and you want one with the LCD panel, then I'm not arguing you.  It is a good idea to go to local camera specialty shop, and try these cameras yourself.  Ask a lot of questions. You need to get a feel and find one is right for you.


----------



## jt03 (Oct 11, 2013)

tecboy said:


> I started out with T3i as a beginner, and I shoot tons of photos without an issue l until someone jacked it up.  That is another story from another thread.  If you want to save money, and you are a beginner then go for T3i.  That is the reason I bought it in the first place, because I didn't know anything about dslr and cost less then highend dslr.  It has quick buttons to change WB, AF, picture styles, and drive mode setting.  These are easy to use and less hassle to look for in the menu.  It also has quick dial mode if you want to switch scene instantly.  If you have some experiences then you might want to go for something higher, but it is up to you.  As for small frame sensor, you can still take good quality photos.  In low light condition, I alway use flash and tripod to shoot good quality photos.  Of course 5D Mark iii is best for low light shooting or shooting high quality photos in any situation.  I'm not a wedding or sport photographer, so I don't care if anyone has 5D Mark 3.  I recently upgraded to 70D, and it is a whole new experience for me.  A lot of new settings and 19 AF points.  It takes me a while to get use to.  As someone said before, it has a LCD panel for a quick glance for the aperture, iso, shutter setting, etc..  You probably don't need it for a beginner.  If you have the money and you want one with the LCD panel, then I'm not arguing you.  It is a good idea to go to local camera specialty shop, and try these cameras yourself.  Ask a lot of questions. You need to get a feel and find one is right for you.



I actually recommend to go higher end 70D vs. a Rebel line.  Like you, i cut my teeth on a t2i (550d), but in hindsight i'd recommend a bodythat you can grow into vs. one that you can quickly outgrow.  New Rebels come out every year.  70D has a much longer shelf-life.

I should also note that the 70D really isn't harder to use than a Rebel.  Buttons are more accessible, and you can totally use the touchscreen to change setting much faster and focus easier.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 11, 2013)

All cameras have some good things and bad things.  I like my 70D when I first bought even there is something I'm struggle with. I met a photographer who has ten years experiences.  He outgrew Xti and recently bought T5i.  He shows off his STM lens and a touch screen. Really, a ten years experiences bought T5i and like to show off his STM Lens and touch screen.  He had a lot of money to upgrade better camera instead he decided to get T5i.  I think he is a Rebel freak.  There are people who love Rebel and willing to stick with Rebel.  It his choice because he doesn't feel any limitation on his Rebel camera.


----------



## play18now (Oct 11, 2013)

Start with figuring out how much you want to spend.  Lots of people will give you advice on go for Nikon or Canon because it's better at this or that or the sensor is better or not outdated.  Ignore them.  Go to a camera store and actually pick up and play with the different cameras.  That's the only way you will be able to figure out what you life and don't like.  Most people on this site will tell you to spend lots of money on a very good camera, and although yes, you really do get what you pay for, there really aren't any BAD cameras on the market these days, and even the most basic DSLR will be able to take far better pictures that your current point-and-shoots, and most likely be more than enough camera for most every situation.  My advice is go to a camera store and figure out what you like and don't like about different cameras, and then figure out how much money everything is worth to you and decide where to go from there.  Remember that cameras also require lenses and extra batteries and memory cards and camera straps and filters etc., so consider the cost and quality of the available extras too.  I found that I liked Nikon's sensors, but preferred Canon's ergonomics, interface, and lenses, so I went with a Canon.  You may find find it differently, but the only way to know is to actually hold one a use the camera.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 11, 2013)

I own the T3i and between it and the 60D, I would suggest the 60D. I regret not getting it myself. However, I will agree, that if it's an option consider the new 70D.


----------

